# 2010 IFBB & NPC Bodybuilding, Fitness, Figure & Bikini Championships



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2010 IFBB & NPC Pittsburgh Bodybuilding, Fitness, Figure & Bikini Championships by Isaac Hinds The 2010 IFBB & NPC Pittsburgh show will take place on May 1st. The line ups are stacked and it will be interesting to see who ends up in the top five for the bikini division. You have Nathalia Melo coming [...]

*Read More...*


----------

